# Sylvester Stallone seen shopping for Jewelry for his Wife Jennifer Flavin in Los Angeles - August 5, 2016 (21x)



## Mandalorianer (8 Aug. 2016)

​


----------



## MetalFan (8 Aug. 2016)

Witzig das die Paparazzi auch wissen für wen er was kauft.


----------

